# Hibernate - Datum Insert



## y0dA (18. Jun 2007)

Hoi!
Also ich möchte einen Datensatz mittels "save" in die DB schreiben und hierbei auch das aktuelle Datum setzen und inserten. Das Problem ist dass nur das aktuelle Datum in die DB geschrieben wird und nicht die Uhrzeit!

Das Datum ist util.Date und ich mache einfach ein "model.setDate(new Date())
Danach steht folgendes bspw. in der Variable date:
"Mon Jun 18 11:40:47 CEST 2007

Nachdem insert "session.save(model);" steht jedoch nur 18.06.2007 in der DB.

Vorschläge?

mfg


----------



## SnooP (18. Jun 2007)

wo siehst du denn was in der db steht? Weil ein Date ist ein Date  - könnte also auch ein Darstellungs/Formatierungsproblem sein?


----------



## FelixR (18. Jun 2007)

hi,

meine erste Idee wäre, dass das mapping nicht eindeutig ist. Gerade bei dem typ "date" können irretationen entstehen. (ist es ein SQL-Typ timestamp, time oder date)

mfg Felix


----------



## kama (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo,



			
				y0dA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachdem insert "session.save(model);" steht jedoch nur 18.06.2007 in der DB.


Womit hast Du das rausgefunden?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## y0dA (18. Jun 2007)

kama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indem ich mit bspw "plsqldeveloper" mir die sätze in der oracle db ansehe.


----------



## kama (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

hast Du dann auch die Formatierung entsprechend richtig gemacht (Date Format etc.) ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## SnooP (18. Jun 2007)

alter session set nls_date_format = 'dd.mm.yyyy hh24:mi' bei oracle z.B.


----------



## y0dA (18. Jun 2007)

naja das prob ist das die anderen daten (also jene die ich nicht geinserted habe) dass format mit datum haben nur meine werte nicht.

hab im mapping file nun schlicht den typ des feldes von date auf timestamp geändert - nun klappts.

dank euch!


----------

